# Pubblico dominio



## giunio

Buongiorno, 

Come si potrebbe tradurre in Francese l'espressione "pubblico dominio" riferita a dei diritti ? 

Es: "Questi diritti sono di pubblico dominio, in quanto mai registrati". 

La traduzione letterale "Domaine public" credo abbia una connotazione troppo "fondiaria". 

Vi ringrazio


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Di quali diritti stai parlando, esattamente: di diritti d'autore artistici o di materia legale?


----------



## giunio

Buongiorno, 

Innanzi tutto grazie per le risposte. Sto parlando di diritti su modelli non registrati e che pertanto sarebbero di "pubblico dominio".


----------



## matoupaschat

Qui sont "du domaine public", qui appartiennent "au domaine public".


----------



## giunio

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Oups, je viens de corriger mes fautes d'orthographe: domaine *public *!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, complément :
Par exemple pour les brevets, on dit qu’il « _tombe dans le domaine public_»
_« Au terme de la durée de protection, le brevet tombe dans le domaine public, et tout intéressé à la possibilité de commercialiser l'invention jusqu'alors protégée. »_

Pour les marques :
_« Une *marque* est protégée pendant 10 ans et est indéfiniment renouvelable. La __*marque* peut toutefois *tomber dans le domaine public* pour défaut d'exploitation »_
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_de_la_propri%C3%A9t%C3%A9_industrielle

On « tombe dans le domaine public » quand il n’y a plus de protection.


----------

